# What the pet stores tell you.



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

So before I get into what I say, have in mind I went by what all of you said and bought a heater for my beta boy. He lives in a 2gallon tank, with just enough decor but not enough to over crowd him, and he has an air pump in there as well. So remember this lol

When I went to petco, and this small pet store that is specialized in tropical fish and birds, as well as petsmart and walmart(not they they matter.) I was told the same thing by all these different places. (I went to all these places looking for the perfect decor and other things needed for my beta).

I was told that a beta needs nothing more than the cup they come in to live. Which is why the sell little half gallon containers for bettas. I was also told that they DO NOT need a heater. That the betta adjusts to the room temperature water and lives just fine and happy. They had also said that as far as water changes go, to make sure that you condition the water before the fish goes in and let it sit for like a half hour, then to put your fishy in. They said that you only need to change the water roughly once a month, IF it looks dirty, and only 25% water changes at that.

Mind you this is all coming from the aquatic specialists from 4 different stores. It kind of threw me off. For the first week of having my beta, the I just didn't have a heater, he was just fine. I went and bought a heater to put in his tank, and the temperature is at 78 degrees, and he does the same thing as he did before.


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

And to my surprise, they beta's they all had in stock looked Healthy, the water was very nice and clean. Walmart looked slightly dirty but even they weren't bad. And the specialized small pet store even had like bigger containers for their bettas verus like walmart,petco,or petsmart.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadly many pet stores spread a lot of bad information about fish keeping. The chain stores are notoriously bad. 

Frequent water changes are an absolute must because ammonia builds up quickly (especially in small containers), and ammonia will poison your fish. You can test the water and see for yourself, A 1/2 gallon that hasn't had a water change in a month will have extremely high levels of ammonia, and will kill the fish. One of the most common myths is that water should be changed only when it gets cloudy...by that point the water is WAY too dirty and full of ammonia for the fish, and the fish will not live long. 

Bettas are tropical fish, and like all tropical fish, they absolutely need a heater. They are lethargic and will suffer stress and susceptibility to disease if they are too cold. I don't know why pet shop employees think that bettas are any different from any other tropical fish. 

When you say he does the same things he did before, what do you mean? How was he acting before? How long has he been in his new setup? He could still be adjusting.


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

He's been in there for about a little over a week. And he's a pretty active little fella, before and after the new setup. Seems just fine to me, he always comes to the front of the tank when I walk in my room. I loves him.

And I figured with petco/petsmart/walmart that it was just people who didn't care. But then I went to the store that specializes in tropical fish/birds and they said the same exact thing, they even went into more depth about it and helped me with my cloudy water problem.


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

I also bought water test kits and change my water when it looks even slightly bad. They said as long as I don't over feed the fish (which the recommended 2-4 pellets every other day) that the water shouldn't get that dirty.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Fish constantly secrete ammonia through their gills, so ammonia still builds regardless of how much is fed.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Why do people tell the wrong information?
I guess it's lack of information, really it's not that hard to find it, you just have to look!
And even if it's not something your really interested in, you have to admit it is fascinating to learn, right?!
That's what I think about it, so I am going to try and get people interested in finding the truth instead of telling people false info!
And it makes sense when it's told so much, we believe it, but it's always better to research. 
If you did, you'd find most bettas act happier when they are in larger homes with warm temperatures and clean water!
I mean, my female betta Autumn got upset because I moved the heater to the other side of the tank where she couldn't get to it. At least I think that is what it was, and when I switched heaters she wasn't as active as before because her temperature changed (I fixed that).

That's great you got him what he needed!
Do you have pics of your betta?

I really want to work at a petstore (Don't we all?) sometime, that would be awesome!


----------



## pumpkinspikepie (Feb 18, 2011)

BlueHaven said:


> I really want to work at a petstore (Don't we all?) sometime, that would be awesome!


It's stressful for me, but that might be because we went from a smaller store with just food and supplies to a bigger, more corporate-feeling store with fish and small animals. You get a lot of great experiences with animals, though, so it evens out.

Since I got my betta I've been trying to steer people away from the tiny little cubes and the glass bowls they come in. I've helped people pick out small tanks and good food for their fish, and tell them about water changes and stuff to watch out for. Makes it a little easier to see them pick out one of our bettas if I know they're going to be taken care of.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

pumpkinspikepie said:


> It's stressful for me, but that might be because we went from a smaller store with just food and supplies to a bigger, more corporate-feeling store with fish and small animals. You get a lot of great experiences with animals, though, so it evens out.
> 
> Since I got my betta I've been trying to steer people away from the tiny little cubes and the glass bowls they come in. I've helped people pick out small tanks and good food for their fish, and tell them about water changes and stuff to watch out for. Makes it a little easier to see them pick out one of our bettas if I know they're going to be taken care of.


Awesome ~!


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

This is my beta when I very first brought him home and had him in a temporary tank. I had to wait until the next day to get the tank I wanted for him.










He is my little dragon.


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

I change my water every week, at least once, I just want him to be happy. He's a funny little thing. My live plant is wrapped up in one of my fake plants lol, and it's up against the side of the thank to give him more swimming space, however he STILL likes to try and slide between the plant and the fish.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

To be completely dead honest, there are probably two reasons why they give bad information about fish at pet stores (especially chain stores)

1. The employees are simply uneducated in the subject matter

2. They make money from people believing that your goldfish/betta/molly/whatever lives a maximum of 2 years and then it should just drop dead, forcing you to come back and re-stock your tank every 2 years. 

They make most of their money on beginner tanks as well...I mean, I payed $30 for my 5Gal kit, but the "goldfish" starter kits that are hardly over 2Gal are pretty similar in price (I think they're $20 or so at my lps). Once you realize that your fish outgrows your beginner tank, that's when people get sucked into the whole thing and start buying 50Gals and such.

OR if you simply can't afford a 50Gal, the somewhat ridiculous price for a tiny tank will prevent an owner from getting anything bigger, causing future health problems for the fish, then it dies, followed by: "Good morning Mr.Smith! Would you like to buy another fish? Hopefully this one will last longer than 7 months, haha!"

uggghhhhh


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, I never really thought about it that way.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Fortunately not ALL stores or employees are like that.

The BigAl's that is close to my grandma's house is very good...too bad it's an hour drive for me XD. 

There's a guy at my lps who is also fairly knowledgeable about fish in general, but he can't possibly work everyday helping everybody 


You can also think of it like this: The longer the animal lives, the more junk you're able to purchase. At the majority of LPS's, you can buy the most random junk for your dog/cat, because they don't make money off selling you your puppy or kitten, they make money off of you buying truckloads of food/toys/CLOTHING... I've even seen designer stuff for dogs/cats. For fish though? Other than "equipment" there is nothing we can truly purchase that is considered "junk" most of it is fairly necessary for the basic survival of your fish.


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, you're right. It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, the sad fact is that most businesses put profit ahead of any concern for the animals.


----------



## pumpkinspikepie (Feb 18, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> Yes, the sad fact is that most businesses put profit ahead of any concern for the animals.


That's the issue we're having at my store. Hours of employees who actually know what they're doing are getting cut left and right. Holistic food is getting moved off the shelf and into our back room where people have to ask for it (and sometimes they don't and just go without), and big crappy brands like Iams and Purina get space on the shelves because they pay for it. It pisses off all the employees because that's not what we signed up for.


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

Why isn't that brought to anyone's attention?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I love the pastel colors in your betta, he's a nice CT!


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

Awh thank you! Yeah I saw him and instantly had to have him, that's why I had a temp tank and everything.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

As pumpkin said, people who DO know what they are doing when they work at the store probably get fired or in a lot of trouble. 

I remember one time the guy at petsmart told this woman that she shouldn't put 10000000000 fish all at once into her new 55 Gallon, because it will stress them out too much. Needless to say, she bitched at him and said: "Fine if you won't sell me the fish then I will take my business elsewhere."

He probably got in trouble later with the manager for troubling customers. 

After working for an entire summer in retail in which we specialize in ripping people off (theme park souvenir store), I can tell you, you get into A LOT of trouble if you don't make a sale, vs saving your morals/pride.

A lot of people on this forum have also been escorted or kicked out of stores for giving advice to other customers on how to properly care for a betta when they see somebody picking up one of those awful 2L tanks that barely allow your fish to turn around 

ALSO, I didn't do this before, but your betta is ADORABLE <3 I love his blue fins X3


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I think last night was a perfect example for me. Because any of the real "fish stores" are no where near "LOCAL" to me, I troll all the PetSmarts and find discounts and such for my fish.

I bee-lined for the fish section and there was a lady there with her kids. Looking at a BLACK GHOST KNIFE FISH!! I thought she was looking at them and instantly jump in the conversation...

"My bf's mom had one of these, you know they need at least 75 gallons?? Ya! They can get over 10" long!" (showed her with my hands) "Not to mention they're very fickle on their water, yes, very hard to take care of."

Her mouth dropped and she's just like "..well they're gorgeous fish!" and was just stunned. Stupid pet store guy was going to make a quick sale, thank goodness I walked in!!

I started informing her about fish, and she said she has a little 2 gallon. I told her about bettas, and how they were hardy fish, and one could easily live in her 2 gallon. But that was about the only fish that really could, LOL.

The lady was starting to direct other customers to me, instead of the employee!! 

I then asked the worker if he knew anything about aquatic plants, he straight up told me no, and when I wanted to wait on purchasing some for my tank (especially since I need more gravel anyways) he wanted to push a purchase on me. He just BSed for a good ten minutes and every time I turned away he'd ask, "Are you ready yet??" Ready for what!?

It's a pity what chain stores will do just to get you in... They tell you "5 gallon is enough!" then you go home and read and realize you need a 50 gallon.. :/ They will try and say anything to get you just to BUY because once you do, then you're in! If I'd bought those plants and they rotted in my tanks, I'd have to redo my whole tank and... Come back and buy more plants!

LFS are often just misinformed people, really not purposely trying to get you to buy, but just find it to be the truth.

*sigh* Pet stores need more educated people, not just some kid who needs a job!


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I personally think they look for people who have no clue about animals but kind of like them then teach them a bunch of bs about said animals and set them loose on the customers. I keep having to check myself before correcting people to be certain I can be polite about it. What's more annoying is when they can obviously see that the fish you're buying isn't the fish that they're labeling it as and won't change it or sell it to you for the real price. I wonder if they realize that if they did things right, they'd actually make more money? I mean, less fish deaths means less people returning the fish and just leaving without re-spending the money, real education means that people will buy the right stuff.... Idk. Makes no sense to me how they can be so weird about this stuff.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I know, some of it does seem counterintuitive, they'd sell a lot more heaters (and heaters aren't cheap!) if they would give everyone the proper information about betta care.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

And it would make everyone else happier too. *sigh* I would personally love to open my own fish store... But I don't know anyone in my area with the same amount of passion as myself, and doing the breeding, care, sales, and everything else all on my own would be... Almost impossible. >.<'


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

I like your idea slip, that would be nice. Is there anyway we can bring the correct information to light?


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Aside from assaulting the internet, I'm not sure. If I had money, I'd put some into advertising about it, but... I don't have nearly enough money for that.


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think anybody really does.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

It'd be nice if we were all in the same area to open a pet store with REAL information. Not just about fish, but things like dogs, cats, birds, reptiles, etc. I'm so SICK of how people treat their animals simply do to ignorance.. Like some of the dog food people buy, ICK! D: 

Maybe we could write up some informative sheets for people? Hmm... I wonder if we wrote basic fact sheets about bettas (the simplest of simple) and brought them to the managers of our pet stores they could pass them out to people. We could include an item list! Maybe we could explain to them with proper knowledge the customers will be highly satisfied and they WILL make more money... Food, proper tanks, planting their tanks, getting filters, heaters, etc. All for ONE fish..


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Like, sort of an introduction to fish/bettas? We could include online sources too. That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

laughing said:


> It'd be nice if we were all in the same area to open a pet store with REAL information. Not just about fish, but things like dogs, cats, birds, reptiles, etc. I'm so SICK of how people treat their animals simply do to ignorance.. Like some of the dog food people buy, ICK! D:


Exactly! I found out online while reading about animal testing that Iams actually does animal testing they had some videos of the animals in their labs and it was so so sad =( they had a dozen dogs lying on the floor and it seemed as though they'd had a bit of flesh taken off their legs =*( really disturbing


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

BettasForever said:


> Like, sort of an introduction to fish/bettas? We could include online sources too. That's a pretty good idea.


YES! Like just some basic things about bettas. Such as they ARE tropical fish, and while they are hardy fish, they will only be truly happy in good environments, such as 78*. Or perhaps that bettas like belleted food or frozen foods over flakes. Just basics about them that could make bettas all around the world living in better habitats! Then on the back we could include a supplies list and how you should set up their homes (like put the heater next to the filter so it distributes the heat around the tank, and always de-chlorinate) so they don't just kill their fish by thinking they can just empty the fish into the tank RIGHT when they get home. 

Things like cycling the tank are WAY too long to put on the sheet though.. 

And about the dog food, what people don't get is that major dog food companies switch ingredients ALL the time, even just one change and dogs suddenly get allergic reactions and start shedding extremely and get itchy with dry skin.. It's SO terrible! They do that JUST to cut costs, nothing more. I wish I could share my immense knowledge of these things with everybody. It'd make people's lives SO much easier!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Which is why I love my local Petco. A couple of the employee's are really informative about betta's and they own them, themselves. Especially the woman who helped us before. Even though Kaida and Kalona were ill I think it was just them. She was informing a woman who was interested in starting a sorority of females and actually everyone she spoke to left the store with betta's that day. 

I hate my local petland though. They had a female betta in one of those half gallon tanks and I felt so bad for her. She was so sick that she was gasping for air on her side trying to swim back down but she couldn't. Broke my heart that I couldn't do nothin'.


----------



## FallenMessiah (Dec 19, 2010)

Everytime I look into a pet store I can't help myself, I have to look at the Bettas the worse one I saw the poor fella was in a medium bowl with just enough water to cover him, I was tempted to pour some more water in there... Anyway I'm buying a 6 foot tank and the owner has a better, on the table not heater in sight...I suggested a heater to them but they insisted it was a cold water fish... I had to bite my tongue cause I didn't want to feel like I was telling then how to keep their fish cause I'm after the 6 foot I feel a bad tho and I didnt wanna push my luck. But I did suggest it! The poor guy wasn't moving at all :'(


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

You know... I think I'm going to assault the internet and post everywhere I can about the things I've learned here and at ultimatebetta.com and on other informative sites that tell the truth. What I need from you guys, though, is going to be hard. If you're up for it, sweet, if not, I totally understand. If you want to help out, find every single picture you can of the saddest bettas you can find. Make sure they're somewhat pretty(people seem to not care about things they don't find cute or pretty, sad as that is) but have issues like genetic disorders, ick, fin rot, stuff like that. Kind of how they do with rescue shelters, posting pics of the cutest, sweetest dogs ever only they have broken legs and the like. I'll be searching as well(I have tons of pics I took for PETA of bettas in those pathetic little cups) and will make a thing of it. If I can figure out how, I'll even make a website and spam it all over the internet. If you have the ability, do youtube videos. Do them on betta care, proper care, feeding, heating, cleaning, everything. If you want, get a betta that you think you can save from your lfs and make vids on how to treat it and bring it back to health. Once I have the entirety of my plotty planning done and have written up the entire thing, with pics, on betta care and the cruel treatment they receive with info on how to properly take care of them, I'll send it to anyone who wants it and you may do with it as you wish. A big group effort compilation. What do you think? The internet is totally the greatest tool out there, if we swarm it with info and such, there's no way that it wouldn't become something that at least helped.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

laughing said:


> It'd be nice if we were all in the same area to open a pet store with REAL information. Not just about fish, but things like dogs, cats, birds, reptiles, etc. I'm so SICK of how people treat their animals simply do to ignorance.. Like some of the dog food people buy, ICK! D:


It would be LEGITIMATELY cool if this were even remotely possible. It would be cool in general to live super close to another user on this website.

I usually lurk betta vids on Youtube and harass/report people for maltreatment even after they ignore my advice...


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

If someone made a nice flyer to take to the local pet stores, I'd had em out to all of them in my area!


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Only problem is that the pet stores wouldn't like them, since the flyers would be a complete contradiction to everything they try to say about bettas and fish as a whole.


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

Then go and just hand out the flyers to people looking at bettas? Or just like post them up secretly by there betta section lol.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol Just have to leave when the employees tell me or I get in troublessss. Could be fun though. ^_^


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

BettaMama11 said:


> Exactly! I found out online while reading about animal testing that Iams actually does animal testing they had some videos of the animals in their labs and it was so so sad =( they had a dozen dogs lying on the floor and it seemed as though they'd had a bit of flesh taken off their legs =*( really disturbing


I just watched that video (shudder) 

It is completely disturbing and whatever sick person is responsible for this should be sentenced to death. :evil:


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

That'd be SO great, just lurking around the fish isles, and when you see someone looking at betta stuff or even an actual betta, just slip them a flier... "Hey, psst, yeah, you, take this...kbye.." then disappear!


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

> That'd be SO great, just lurking around the fish isles, and when you see someone looking at betta stuff or even an actual betta, just slip them a flier... "Hey, psst, yeah, you, take this...kbye.." then disappear!


lol lets do it!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i adore my local pet store, Pet Lover's. the fish guy knows alot about bettas and breeding bettas(he hates it when he sees the same people come in, week after week to buy up all the females, but can't really NOT sell them the fish). i loved it, a month or so ago, i told them i was planning on dividing a 10 gallon in half for two of my females(still am. just am having trouble buying said 10 gallon atm), and they were amazed and happy. "wow! that's alot of room for them!" they said. :d i'm half-hoping someone wants to buy bettas when i'm there tomorrow. O3o


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

We should really write this up! I think a simple black-and-white thing would do the trick with some nice betta pictures, bubbles, funky font headers, etc. so it's not just plain and boring! But black-and-white is cheaper to print out!  

So front side a care list, maybe like the one thread that's stickied, then the back a supplies list and what to do when you first bring your betta home??


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

laughing said:


> We should really write this up! I think a simple black-and-white thing would do the trick with some nice betta pictures, bubbles, funky font headers, etc. so it's not just plain and boring! But black-and-white is cheaper to print out!
> 
> So front side a care list, maybe like the one thread that's stickied, then the back a supplies list and what to do when you first bring your betta home??



I live the way you think.  I'm going to be slightly busy in the coming week(scouring craigslist to find the biggest tank I can possibly afford(long story)) but I can totally be all involved and such! Ooooo so excited, lol. Bringin the word of betta care to your average person thing! Yay!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Slipstitch said:


> I live the way you think.  I'm going to be slightly busy in the coming week(scouring craigslist to find the biggest tank I can possibly afford(long story)) but I can totally be all involved and such! Ooooo so excited, lol. Bringin the word of betta care to your average person thing! Yay!


Well thank you!

I'm scouring Craigslist for a 6-7 gallon for my bettas.. It's SO hard not to buy a bunch of tanks because full sets (hood, lights, and filter) plus the full tanks I can find 10 gallons easily for $20 and 20-40 gallons for around $35. I just have to tell myself I don't have room!! I would get a ten gallon but then I'd have to build a stand for that one too! :roll:


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I may actually have to figure out the dimensions to build myself a 75-100 gallon tank. Someone decided they were going to give me more fish than they told me they would so now I need a ginormous tank and am scouring the crap out of craigslist hoping I can find something suitable that won't require power tools, lol. I ended up with 2 fish that grow to be 2 ft long and another 40 or so fish. >.< I thought I was just getting a few fry... o.o'


----------

